# ISO a Gut Healing Tribe



## kimmzy (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm new to Mothering.com and starting what I think will be a difficult journey without support. My DS is 4 months old and was diagnosed with a tongue tie(anterior and posterior) at 5 days. We've had it revised with Dr. Kotlow by laser along with a lip tie. This was the beginning of my journey. Now I've been following Jennifer Tow in the holistic mothering/lactation group on FB. I recently took her gut healing class and now think my next step is to heal my own leaky gut to help my son's. Some searches of the Mothering forums have lead me to a Healing the Gut Tribe but I can't find anything current. Help point me in the right direction!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

You might try in our Nutrition and Good Eating forum as well: http://www.mothering.com/community/f/267/nutrition-and-good-eating

In there or in the sub forums I know there are people talking about healing the gut. Also in our Allergies forum: http://www.mothering.com/community/f/307/allergies

Good luck!


----------



## feather (Jan 5, 2002)

Hi, I'm technically not new to MDC, but I haven't been on in quite some time. I am learning about healing my gut(and my family) and am currently on day five of no grains. I've been studying about this for several months leading up to it though. Not exactly sure how I will make my family as dedicated to the cause as I am...so I would love some support. Ironically, I am in Torrington and just came onto the boards to browse the Finding your tribe forum for my area. Finding nothing, I stumbled across this post. How are you doing on a new diet? I can lead you in the direction of some amazing blogs and interesting recipes if you haven't found them all yourself already. I would not be able to do this without them. I've been learning how to make milk kefir, am about to make my own kombucha scoby so I can make some kombucha, and am experimenting with recipes like crazy. My family is a little skeptical about me finding ways to cook without grains. I'm also sprouting and learning about sprouting grains to prepare them for proper digestion. I'd love to talk with you about all this, because I've become slightly obsessed...and my husband might not be as excited about all this as I am.lol.

I'm also exclusively bf my 7 month old dd who is not vaxed, cosleeps, lives in my Moby wrap...etcetc...and I've also got a 12 year old dd and a 9 year old ds.  would love to hear from you!!! Not many like minded moms in my circle at the moment....

~JENN.


----------



## kimmzy (Jul 2, 2012)

I had been casually DF and am now completely DF since early July after an episode obviously triggered by my foods. Now I'm struggling with other health issues of my own, especially weight loss, and am suspecting celiac so I'm going to go GF now too. Through FB groups and local mommy groups I'm finding other moms to connect with bit by bit. It is hard to approach this all alone and today I was feeling quite like myself against the world. Just tonight at LLL I discovered 2 more moms who are eating GF and straight from nature. I would love anything you'd like to pass along!


----------

